# Name the Militia Areas and Districts (1948-1991) please!



## Michael Dorosh (22 Feb 2004)

The Military District system ended in 1948.

The four Land Force Areas came into being 1 September 1991.

(If I‘m wrong on that, please correct me!)

What came in between?

I know that I served in Southern Alberta Militia District of Prairie Militia Area in 1988 when I did my basic. According to DEFENCE 1976 there were 21 districts in 5 areas.

I know that SAMD and NAMD were amalgamated at some point to create ALBERTA MILITIA DISTRICT. Can anyone tell me when?

And what were the 5 areas and 21 districts?

I recall Prairie Militia Area, which has Southern Alberta Militia District and Northern Alberta Militia District. I seem to recall that the Lake Sups were part of our Area but can‘t remember their district name. Lakehead?

Pacific Militia Area rings a bell also. What were the other three? (Atlantic, Central, Quebec?)

ISTR a Saskatchewan Militia District also?


----------



## Spr.Earl (22 Feb 2004)

Mike when I joined in 76 it was Mil.Pac. Area
which encompassed all of B.C.,Army wise.
That even included Reg.‘s Re.;C.F.B. Chilliwack,1 C.E.R. etc.
Jericho was the H.Q. at the time for Mil.Pac.
Now it‘s 39 Brig. which is still all of B.C., of what we have. But no Reg.Unit‘s.

P.S.Mil.Pac.= Military Area Pacific.
If my owld brain remember‘s right.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (22 Feb 2004)

http://www.agsci.ubc.ca/history/faculty_staff_bio/george_eaton.htm 

I thought your brain was going, because we called it Prairie Militia Area, however, the page above also refers to "Militia Area Pacific".

How odd!


----------



## Spr.Earl (22 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Michael Dorosh:
> [qb]  http://www.agsci.ubc.ca/history/faculty_staff_bio/george_eaton.htm
> 
> I thought your brain was going, because we called it Prairie Militia Area, however, the page above also refers to "Militia Area Pacific".
> ...


Mike, it‘s not so odd because we have change‘s happening every day.   
Just to keep people employed me think‘s.


----------



## Gunner (22 Feb 2004)

Michael,

Pacific Militia Area had at least two Militia Districts, possibly three. Victoria Militia District, Vancouver Militia District and possibly another District for the interior units.

Prairie Militia Area had five that I recall. Southern and Northern Militia District (almalgamation in 1991?), Saskatchewan Milita District, Manitoba Militia District, and Lakehead Militia District.  It was headquartered out of Winnipeg.

Lakehead amalgamated with Manitoba Districts around the same time as the two Alberta Districts.  Saskatchewan ceased to be its own separate identity in early 1997 when Districts were renamed Canadian Brigade Groups.

Pacific and Prairie Militia Area‘s were disbanded in 1991 with the standup of LFWA.  Prairie Militia Area seems to have merged into the new entity quite well, whereas Pacific Militia Area never seemed to leave the minds of the soldiers of BC!  

To get back to your original question, I believe the military districts in 1948 were replaced by a military command system throughout Canada.  One of the buildings (J7) on the Griesbach site was the HQ for Western Command.  Not sure if this encompassed BC.  I would guess that the Command system was done away with in the 60s as we moved toward Force Mobile Command (remember the old command badges?).


----------



## Gunner (22 Feb 2004)

Ok, now I‘m interested in the topic.  

According to Canada‘s Militia: A Heritage at Risk by T.C. Willett, in 1990 Mobile Command Consisted of the Regular Army (1 CBG, 5 GBC, and the SSF).  The Militia consisted of:

HQ Pacific Area (Vancouver): 2 Militia District HQs
HQ Prairie Area (Winnipeg): 4 Militia District HQs.  I think I was mistaken about Lakehead.  It wasn‘t part of Prairie Militia Area but was amalgamated with Manitoba District after LFWA and LFCA stood up.  

HQ Central Area (Toronto): 6 Militia HQs
HQ Secteur L‘est (Montreal): 3 Militia District HQs
HQ Atlantic Area: 6 Militia District HQs

LFCA stood up in 1990, LFWA in 1991 and SQFT/LFAA in 1992.

38 CBG HQ website provides some further details:



> The first western Military District was formed in 1870, with the formation of Manitoba as a province to the confederation of Canada. Saskatchewan formed its own Military District in 1905.
> 
> In December 1941, brigades across the country were organized and commenced training for the defence of Canada. In February 1942, brigades were formed for each of the 11 military Districts of the militia. Regionally, Manitoba formed the 38th (reserve) Brigade Group and Saskatchewan formed the 40th (reserve) Brigade Group. Their mission was to train soldiers towards domestic security and to continually support the war effort with the recruitment of young men and women.
> 
> In 1948, Prairie Command was formed. It was comprised of Saskatchewan, Manitoba and Northwestern Ontario, and was headquartered in Winnipeg. In 1959, Prairie Command Headquarters closed and Northwestern Ontario reverted to Central Command, while Saskatchewan and Manitoba came under control of Western Command.


So, it appears that we have military districts until 1948.  Prairie Command was formed from 1948 until 1959 (I have to assume that BC and Alberta belonged to their own Commands?).  Western Command was in existence from 1959 until Mobile Command in 1967(?).  This structure remained the same until the early 90s?  

Anyone else want to take a stab at it?


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 Feb 2004)

One piece of the puzzle. From "Lineages of the Canadian Regular Army, 1946-Present" compiled by John R. Grodzinski.


1946-66

Eastern Command
   New Brunswick Area
   Newfoundland Area (formed 1949)
   NS & PEI Area (formed 1963)

Quebec Command
   Eastern Quebec Area
   Western Quebec Area (?)

Central Command
   Eastern Ontario Area
   Central Ontario Area (formed 1956)
   Western  Ontario Area

Prairie Command (absorbed into Western Command 1959)
   Sasketchewan Area

Western Command
   Manitoba Area (formed 1959)
   Saskatchewan Area (from 1959)
   Alberta Area (formed 1959)
   BC Area

This listing may not be complete, it is taken from sources the author was able to personally verify.

I suspect Areas formed after 1946 identify the date that particular area changed from the prior Military Distract organization.


----------



## a23trucker (25 Feb 2004)

OK: 1976 Ontario
CMA- Central Militia Area, HQ Downsview (Toronto)
WMD- Windsor Militia District
LMD- London Militia District
HMD- Hamilton Militia District
TMD- Toronto Militia District
OMD- Ottawa Militia District
NMD- Northern Militia District (I think....)

CMA Became LFCA
WMD & HMD were amalgamated with LMD & became 31 CBG (Lorne Scots were transfered from Hamilton District (back) to Toronto.)
TMD became became 32 CBG
and 
OMD & NMD amalgamated to become  33 CBG
Cheers
AM


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Mar 2004)

From the Canadian Army Manual of Staff Writing (1958); CAMT 1-36:

Eastern Command
Quebec Command
Central Command
Prairie Command
Western Command

Newfoundland Area
New Brunswick Area
Eastern Quebec Area
eastern Ontario Area
Western Ontario Area
Centraol Ontario Area
Saskatchewan Area
British Columbia Area


----------



## Michael Dorosh (26 Mar 2004)

Good stuff, guys, thanks.  So what about the Militia Groups?  Mewata Armoury‘s lodger garrison units were part of 22 Militia Group in the 1950s.  How did they fit into the scheme?

I presume the MGs were part of the Commands?


----------



## a23trucker (30 Mar 2004)

Nope not 31 CBG (London), Hasty P‘s are, I believe, in 33 CBG (Ottawa)....


----------



## group (1 Feb 2016)

Western Command
   Manitoba Area (formed 1959)
   Saskatchewan Area (from 1959)
   Alberta Area (formed 1959)
   BC Area
This listing may not be complete, it is taken from sources the author was able to personally verify.

I suspect Areas formed after 1946 identify the date that particular area changed from the prior Military Distract organization.


----------



## McG (1 Feb 2016)

group said:
			
		

> This listing may not be complete, it is taken from sources the author was able to personally verify.


What author?


----------



## HXOAPRQA (29 Oct 2021)

IN REGARDS TO THIS DISCUSSION - WEBSITE CANADIANSOLDIERS.COM HAS A GOOD HISTORICAL SUMMARY COVERING THE CHANGES FROM MILITARY DIVISION / DISTRICTS TO MILITIA AREAS FOR THE PERIOD 1900 TO 1999


----------



## Blackadder1916 (29 Oct 2021)

HXOAPRQA said:


> IN REGARDS TO THIS DISCUSSION - WEBSITE CANADIANSOLDIERS.COM HAS A GOOD HISTORICAL SUMMARY COVERING THE CHANGES FROM MILITARY DIVISION / DISTRICTS TO MILITIA AREAS FOR THE PERIOD 1900 TO 1999



Regarding resurrection of this long dead discussion -  the webmaster of the site that you note and recommend is the individual who initiated this brief (15 posts including this one) thread 17 years ago.  He doesn't participate here anymore and hasn't for many years.


----------



## Kilted (3 Nov 2021)

Somewhat unrelated, but this might be a good place to ask.  I'm trying to find copies of the Militia General Orders from the 20's and 30's, specifically the ones that granted WWI battle honours.


----------



## exspy (3 Nov 2021)

Kilted said:


> Somewhat unrelated, but this might be a good place to ask.  I'm trying to find copies of the Militia General Orders from the 20's and 30's, specifically the ones that granted WWI battle honours.



If you're located in Toronto/GTA, the RCMI library has complete hard-copies of the MGO's which, unfortunately, are not digitized. There are also copies at the DHH in Ottawa.

In both cases, you'd have to wait until the institution opens again. I can't think of a website that has digitized MGO's.

Cheers,
Dan.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (3 Nov 2021)

Kilted said:


> Somewhat unrelated, but this might be a good place to ask.  I'm trying to find copies of the Militia General Orders from the 20's and 30's, specifically the ones that granted WWI battle honours.



You might find some quoted (or referenced) on Michael O'Leary's site Regimental Rogue.


----------

